# HELP. I need an Image for a TCD746320.



## talljoe (Jan 12, 2002)

Hello,
Hoping for a bit of help finding a drive image I can use on my TDC746320. I am still looking to purchase the drive I will be using. It could be anything form 500G to 2 TB depending on what I can find cheep. I need a image I can use with the DvrBARS software. Thanks in advance.
Joe


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

talljoe said:


> Hello,
> Hoping for a bit of help finding a drive image I can use on my TDC746320. I am still looking to purchase the drive I will be using. It could be anything form 500G to 2 TB depending on what I can find cheep. I need a image I can use with the DvrBARS software. Thanks in advance.
> Joe


Post in this Thread, it will get an answer faster, and make for less Threads. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388695


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lessd said:


> Post in this Thread, it will get an answer faster, and make for less Threads. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388695


Actually, for stuff newer than the 3 Series 3 models (648, 652, 658) the DvrBARS thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

is probably better 'cause that's probably the software which will have been used to make the image in the first place.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

talljoe said:


> Hello,
> Hoping for a bit of help finding a drive image I can use on my TDC746320. I am still looking to purchase the drive I will be using. It could be anything form 500G to 2 TB depending on what I can find cheep. I need a image I can use with the DvrBARS software. Thanks in advance.
> Joe


PM sent.


----------



## spackidagoosh (Nov 1, 2015)

I am also in need of the TCD746320 image. Ordered original drive from ebay but will not arrive for 2 weeks!! Anyone have a link?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

spackidagoosh said:


> I am also in need of the TCD746320 image. Ordered original drive from ebay but will not arrive for 2 weeks!! Anyone have a link?


PM sent.


----------



## dom620 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello, I am in the same boat as most of the others here. HD died on my TiVo Premiere and I am in need of the TCD746320 image to get my new HD going. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, Dom


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dom620 said:


> Hello, I am in the same boat as most of the others here. HD died on my TiVo Premiere and I am in need of the TCD746320 image to get my new HD going. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, Dom


As I mentioned uppage, post your ask in the DvrBARS thread, 'cause you'll need it anyway to learn how to use DvrBARS and where to download it, 'cause that's what you'll need to restore the image you're likely to get a link to.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

dom620 said:


> Hello, I am in the same boat as most of the others here. HD died on my TiVo Premiere and I am in need of the TCD746320 image to get my new HD going. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, Dom


PM Sent.


----------



## Budman2834 (Dec 26, 2015)

Can I get a 746320 image? plz Thanks you


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Budman2834 said:


> Can I get a 746320 image? plz Thanks you


PM sent.


----------



## MichaelCiv (Dec 27, 2015)

Can someone please send me the image file for the TCD746320 please?


----------



## rbendorf (Dec 10, 2008)

Would someone please send me an image as my TCD746320 is dead. Thanks in advance! Rich


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rbendorf said:


> Would someone please send me an image as my TCD746320 is dead. Thanks in advance! Rich


PM sent.


----------



## samuelt83 (Jan 2, 2016)

Would someone please send me an image as my TCD746320 is dead. Thanks in advance! Sam


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

samuelt83 said:


> Would someone please send me an image as my TCD746320 is dead. Thanks in advance! Sam


PM sent.


----------



## ampex (Jul 22, 2007)

I need an image for a TCD746320, looks like my drive died. Would appreciate it greatly, thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

ampex said:


> I need an image for a TCD746320, looks like my drive died. Would appreciate it greatly, thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Dave Albert (Nov 6, 2016)

My drive died and I would be very grateful for a 500GB or 320GB image (or anything DVRBars can restore). Thank you!!!


----------



## lesliew (Oct 11, 2003)

Can someone help me out with an image for a Tivo Premiere (Dual Tuner). I successfully upgraded my Roamio with an 8TB drive this weekend now I want to use the old 3TB drive in the premiere but cant successfully do a backup. Even though I never noticed any problems with the premiere before this the 320Gb drive appears to be failing. It fails 3 of the 5 kickstart 54 tests, also failed a ddrescue copy.

TIA


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Dave Albert said:


> My drive died and I would be very grateful for a 500GB or 320GB image (or anything DVRBars can restore). Thank you!!!


PM sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

lesliew said:


> Can someone help me out with an image for a Tivo Premiere (Dual Tuner). I successfully upgraded my Roamio with an 8TB drive this weekend now I want to use the old 3TB drive in the premiere but cant successfully do a backup. Even though I never noticed any problems with the premiere before this the 320Gb drive appears to be failing. It fails 3 of the 5 kickstart 54 tests, also failed a ddrescue copy.
> 
> TIA


Unfortunately, my only 746 image is too old to boot on a drive over 2TB. Do you have a drive between 320GB and 2TB that you could use temporarily? Once it updates to the latest OS you can make a fresh DvrBARS backup of it and restore the new image to the 3TB drive.


----------



## lesliew (Oct 11, 2003)

ggieseke said:


> Unfortunately, my only 746 image is too old to boot on a drive over 2TB. Do you have a drive between 320GB and 2TB that you could use temporarily? Once it updates to the latest OS you can make a fresh DvrBARS backup of it and restore the new image to the 3TB drive.


Yes I've got lots of older (smaller) HD laying around, that wont be a problem.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

talljoe said:


> Hello,
> Hoping for a bit of help finding a drive image I can use on my TDC746320. I am still looking to purchase the drive I will be using. It could be anything form 500G to 2 TB depending on what I can find cheep. I need a image I can use with the DvrBARS software. Thanks in advance.
> Joe


PM sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

lesliew said:


> Yes I've got lots of older (smaller) HD laying around, that wont be a problem.


PM sent.


----------



## lesliew (Oct 11, 2003)

Thank You


----------



## MacGuruTX (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm also looking for an TCD746500 image or a 320 restoring to a 2tb...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MacGuruTX said:


> I'm also looking for an TCD746500 image or a 320 restoring to a 2tb...


PM sent.


----------



## wevets (May 16, 2005)

I, too, need an image for a TCD746320. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## jaywest (Aug 26, 2017)

I am another of the unlucky ones seeking the image. I have a TCD746320 that I had previously upgraded the 320 to a 1tb drive. The 320 drive is long gone, and now the 1tb has completely failed. I have a new 2tb drive, but need a virgin 746320 image to load on it (and then jmfs to 2tb).

Can anyone provide an image or link to same? I'd really appreciate it....


----------



## Joe R Gibbs (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi, I, too, need an image for a 746320. Could someone please PM me?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Joe R Gibbs said:


> Hi, I, too, need an image for a 746320. Could someone please PM me?


PM sent.


----------



## zanimul (Feb 12, 2007)

I need an image for my TCD746320, I have a spare 1TB drive I'd like to use. Essentially doing this to get me through till I can get a Bolt+


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

zanimul said:


> I need an image for my TCD746320, I have a spare 1TB drive I'd like to use. Essentially doing this to get me through till I can get a Bolt+


PM sent.


----------



## grndthftzamboni (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello! I am currently searching for an image to use to set up a new drive as I fear the originally installed one is nearing it's end of life. We had a small flame up that melted the SATA/PS combo connector that is hard wired to the power supply. Everything is plugged into UPS/surge protection so we're not thinking it was a result of a power surge or anything along those lines. While actually watching TV the screen went blank and all of the lights started flashing on the TiVo front panel. 

We thought we had lost the whole unit after the dramatic light and smoke show but figured it was worth keeping it alive with a possible power supply replacement since we were able to view the drive information using via disk utilities on another machine and other posts seemed to indicate the blinking lights indicated a likely issue of no 'hard drive present' potentially caused by a bad power supply and/or bad hard drive - since that matched our symptoms, minus the melted drive connector, that seemed a more affordable option than purchasing a new unit. A replacement power supply was ordered from Weaknees (Thanks for the lightning fast shipping of the order, guys!) which we promptly received and installed and were ultimately rewarded with an operating TiVo Premiere using the original hard drive. 

The mainboard seems to be functioning properly thus far but we did get a green screen of death one time immediately after the power supply replacement. Even though we didn't see any subsequent GSOD's after a few intentional software resets I'm thinking it's better to be safe than sorry and get the drive replaced with a new and likely larger one which would also replace the externally connected expansion drive that we had also been using up to this point. 

If anyone can point me to an image that will work for a TiVo TCD746320 it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

grndthftzamboni said:


> Hello! I am currently searching for an image to use to set up a new drive as I fear the originally installed one is nearing it's end of life. We had a small flame up that melted the SATA/PS combo connector that is hard wired to the power supply. Everything is plugged into UPS/surge protection so we're not thinking it was a result of a power surge or anything along those lines. While actually watching TV the screen went blank and all of the lights started flashing on the TiVo front panel.
> 
> We thought we had lost the whole unit after the dramatic light and smoke show but figured it was worth keeping it alive with a possible power supply replacement since we were able to view the drive information using via disk utilities on another machine and other posts seemed to indicate the blinking lights indicated a likely issue of no 'hard drive present' potentially caused by a bad power supply and/or bad hard drive - since that matched our symptoms, minus the melted drive connector, that seemed a more affordable option than purchasing a new unit. A replacement power supply was ordered from Weaknees (Thanks for the lightning fast shipping of the order, guys!) which we promptly received and installed and were ultimately rewarded with an operating TiVo Premiere using the original hard drive.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Jason Yetman (Jul 28, 2018)

I also need a clean image for a TCD746320 it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jason Yetman said:


> I also need a clean image for a TCD746320 it would be greatly appreciated.


Sent.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I don't know anything about images for Tivo drives so I have a question. Can a Tivo drive be backed up to a drive in a PC after the Tivo has been activated and set up? Could it then be used as an image to rebuild a new drive?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

SNJpage1 said:


> I don't know anything about images for Tivo drives so I have a question. Can a Tivo drive be backed up to a drive in a PC after the Tivo has been activated and set up? Could it then be used as an image to rebuild a new drive?


Yes. There is a program that is called DvrBARS. As long as the drive is no more than 2TB it will back it up. There is a whole thread on that in this forum.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

jmbach said:


> Yes. There is a program that is called DvrBARS. As long as the drive is no more than 2TB it will back it up. There is a whole thread on that in this forum.


Thanks


----------



## Kevin Reynolds (Sep 25, 2018)

Have a dead HD in my TCD746320, need a clean image.


----------



## Kevin Reynolds (Sep 25, 2018)

I also need a clean image for a TCD746320 it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Kevin Reynolds said:


> I also need a clean image for a TCD746320 it would be greatly appreciated


Sent.


----------



## Bluesman2112 (May 12, 2018)

I need a clean image for a TCD746320 it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kevin Reynolds (Sep 25, 2018)

Bluesman2112 said:


> I need a clean image for a TCD746320 it would be greatly appreciated


You should ask ggieseke for one, he was a great help. I'm just a newby. Follow his instructions and your premiere box will be up and running in no time.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Bluesman2112 said:


> I need a clean image for a TCD746320 it would be greatly appreciated


Sent.


----------



## Bluesman2112 (May 12, 2018)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you!


----------



## Bluesman2112 (May 12, 2018)

Kevin Reynolds said:


> You should ask ggieseke for one, he was a great help. I'm just a newby. Follow his instructions and your premiere box will be up and running in no time.


Same here had a Friend give me his Premiere with Lifetime service but the Drive has issues. Tried to back up the drive last night with DvrBARS and it failed so I knew the Drive had issues.


----------



## Monsoniland (Jan 18, 2020)

I also need a clean image for a TCD746320 it would be greatly appreciated. I sure miss my Hill Street Blues!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Monsoniland said:


> I also need a clean image for a TCD746320 it would be greatly appreciated. I sure miss my Hill Street Blues!


Sent.


----------



## AWoulds (Oct 11, 2020)

Also need an image for TCD746320 to put on a 2 TB HD. Do I need to mfsadd in MFStools to the drive after imaged with dvrBARS?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

AWoulds said:


> Also need an image for TCD746320 to put on a 2 TB HD. Do I need to mfsadd in MFStools to the drive after imaged with dvrBARS?


2TB image sent. It has already been expanded to 2TB with MFS Tools, so just restore it with DvrBARS.


----------

